# Two tripower questions



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

So I have a 69 LeMans with an XS code 350 and #94 heads. Currently I'm running a performer rpm intake, summit 600, and pertronics flamethrower HEI. It has some kind of mild cam but I don't know what it is. She runs great and scoots pretty well but of course, i want more power, but I want it out of the 350 without getting to deep into the engine. A already have a set of 1.65 comp rockers going in here soon...

I was reading an old thread about how the tripower made more power than the 4barrel and got to thinking... Tripower the 350? And what about Webber 32/36 or 38/38 carbs on the tripower intake?

Thoughts?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Boomstick said:


> So I have a 69 LeMans with an XS code 350 and #94 heads. Currently I'm running a performer rpm intake, summit 600, and pertronics flamethrower HEI. It has some kind of mild cam but I don't know what it is. She runs great and scoots pretty well but of course, i want more power, but I want it out of the 350 without getting to deep into the engine. A already have a set of 1.65 comp rockers going in here soon...
> 
> I was reading an old thread about how the tripower made more power than the 4barrel and got to thinking... Tripower the 350? And what about Webber 32/36 or 38/38 carbs on the tripower intake?
> 
> Thoughts?


The Performer RPM is a good intake. The 600CFM is the hold-back. You could go with a larger CFM carb - vacuum secondaries. Q-jets were 750CFM.

The tri-power is more of a visual. More HP? Yes when you compare the stock 4Bbl with the stock tri-power numbers. The tri-power also used a more aggressive cam to match. So that in itself means more power then the 4 Bbl.

So my personal opinion is that the tri-power probably would perform the same as the RPM and larger carb.

Never messed with Webers so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I would optimize spark timing and Air Fuel Ratio. (AFR). These changes can be made without major engine mods, if your timing iand AFR are not optimized then it will cost you power.

Major Horsepower would require major engine changes, but you should get the most out of what you have.

As far as carbueration. Let’s set aside multiport computerized fuel injection which of course is the most efficient.

Let’s talk about carbs and throttle body injection where you have a “wet” intake. In theses instances your cylinders do not know what your fuel delivery method is.

But your cylinders do know what the Timing and AFR is. If your carb delivers a near perfect AFR it will run way better than your mis-tuned throttle body injection system. Your four barrel with great AFR will run better than a badly tuned Tri-power and vice versa.

Tri- Power’s look great and are sexy, but Pontiac found out 4 BBL’s produced just as much or more power with wet intakes. AFR and Timing mean more than the device delivering it,…

Basically your cylinders don’t know what sends that AFR in, it just knows what the right AFR is.


----------

